# Returning Magellan waders



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can return leaky Magellan waders to Academy for an exchange? They are about two years old and I don't have the receipt. Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

*return*

hell yes you can! theyre academy brand and theyre defective. Ive returned two pairs in a row. i used one pair one time and the knee seams leaked. simms for me from now on and i dont have to worry about anything


----------



## Sarge (Sep 9, 2005)

*Simms??*

Simms only warranty the seams! If you tear the side of the leg, by stepping off into mud/shell mix up to your calf then your SOL! I will continue to trade my Magellan's in when they leak. To me it's a no-brainer. $300 to $600 vs $100?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

they all leak, trust me

dont tell them they are 2 years old though, just act real po'd that you got them as a gift and you dont have a reciept


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I just did it. No problems...


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

If you want to try something different than returning Magellan's and don't want to fork out Simms $$$$.... maybe try looking at Cabela's "Dry Plus" breathables. They are light weight, very flexible, and seem well made. Sor far, 2 years with no leaks. I'm not sure what kind of a warrantee they have.... hopefully, I won't need to know. I think they sell for around $129.00 Considering price and quality, they are probably a "tweener" with Simm's still higher on both.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Academy said I was SOL without box/reciept!! Why would Simms have to eat a dumbazz move like tearing the leg?? Academy = knock off junk.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

R Little said:


> Academy said I was SOL without box/reciept!! Why would Simms have to eat a dumbazz move like tearing the leg?? Academy = knock off junk.


You got hosed then!

I've returned a couple of Magellan waders with no receipt and NO problem.

Imo, the are good value


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Spots and Dots said:


> You got hosed then!
> 
> I've returned a couple of Magellan waders with no receipt and NO problem.
> 
> Imo, the are good value


Tell that to academy management in Lake Charles La


----------



## Sarge (Sep 9, 2005)

R Little said:


> Academy said I was SOL without box/reciept!! Why would Simms have to eat a dumbazz move like tearing the leg?? Academy = knock off junk.


What dumbazz move? The areas I wade this time of year has that potential to tear you waders on ever step, regardless what brand of waders you choose. By the way, what are you LA boys doing out of the boat? Thought y'all don't wade anyway!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> You got hosed then!
> 
> I've returned a couple of Magellan waders with no receipt and NO problem.
> 
> Imo, the are good value


*** good are mag3 or any waders that leak the first use out of the box? Second pair like this! I thought the purpose of waterproof waders was to keep your a s s dry! I will never buy another pair from academy again. Ill be buying simms off ebay NIB

-mac-


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

*Academy returns*

Man I have taken so much stuff back to Academy without a receipt and a year or two after purchase...I actually convinced myself I could buy food and return it.....well you get it!

Five


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> *** good are mag3 or any waders that leak the first use out of the box? Second pair like this! I thought the purpose of waterproof waders was to keep your a s s dry! I will never buy another pair from academy again. Ill be buying simms off ebay NIB
> 
> -mac-


Hey Mac,

You want a great pair of waders...look at William and Joseph V2's. I got a pair in November and they have been worth every penny. Simms just turned out to be too expensive. The William and Joseph stuff was reasonable and performs great.

Check 'em out if you're looking.

Five


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

This past duck season I tore some waders in rockport in the morning, went home and unloaded the gear, walk into academy with muddy wet waders without a receipt or box and told them I'll be needing a new pair and thy said no problem just go get what u want. That's just one of many pleasant return experiences I've had with them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I never said they wont take them back but its just the fact that they leak the first or second trip. No bueno por nada


-mac-


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

You can find a pair of Simms waders on Ebay for a reasonable price. They are worth the extra money.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

SaltwaterJunkie said:


> You can find a pair of Simms waders on Ebay for a reasonable price. They are worth the extra money.


William and Joseph's can be found side by side with Simms in the fine fly fishing stores, perform very well, and are half the cost of Simms brand new. They just don't have the marketing that Simms has.

I love Simms, I wear their flats boots and don't think I'd buy anything else, but some of their stuff is out of control in price.

No worries though, to each their own.

Five


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

Never ever have a problem with Academy returns. If you ever do have a problem, call their customer service number from the website and they will make certain that it is corrected. Their return policy is posted on the website. There is NO time frame.
I have returned 2 waders so far. First was Hodgman (which they apparently no longer carry) and next was Magellan.


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

I have 2 pair of Mag.waders in the garage now! I was going to go to East bay in the morning, but I don't have a pair of waders that don't leak! Should I try returning both pair at the same location or should I go to 2 different stores?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Take em back to the same store, if they try to hassle you speak with the manager


-mac-


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

In the past three years I've returned five (5) pairs of mag 2 waders. I do use them quite a bit but not extensively enough to warrant only 8 to 10 months of use before leaking, plus after the first return I thought it was my own neglect so now I am extremely careful about the care of my waders. I've affectionately become "the waders guy" at the local Academy by some of the staff. You should see the look on the faces of some people when I walk in and hand them six receipts stapled together, priceless! In my opinion (IMO) Academy is great about their return policy so if I can get a full year of use out of my waders I will pay for a new pair.


----------



## A1 (Nov 4, 2011)

J.T. Barely said:


> I have 2 pair of Mag.waders in the garage now! I was going to go to East bay in the morning, but I don't have a pair of waders that don't leak! Should I try returning both pair at the same location or should I go to 2 different stores?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would use a little discretion ...take 'em to a different store :wink:


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

A good time to make a return on anything, is on Friday night, 15-min. before closing. They want to close up on time and party.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I tried to return some waders and was also told I was SOL by an Academy manager because I didn't have a receipt or box.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought my Caddis from FTU and they have been good so far. I didnt like the Mag 3 at all.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

I have had two pair from Cabels's. Both were the Guide-Tec ($200.00-$220.00). Both pair lasted about 2 years (but only used 10 times max) befor leaking. They exchanged the first pair (less shipping). I am not even gonna try on the second ones. I do not get to fish as much as I would like and when I do go it is my mini-vacation. Cold water will ruin that very quick. I bought a pair of Simm's and will keep a log on how many times I get to wear them before any problems come up. Hopefully a long long time.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Worst case scenario on Academy (or anywhere else) returns is to purchase the product you are wanting to return and use box/receipt from new purchase to return damaged stuff. Really sucks to have to resort to this due to more money out of pocket but it turns into 50% off at a minimum. I have done this a few times on rods and really the only drawback is having to buy another reel which is just terrible.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sarge said:


> What dumbazz move? The areas I wade this time of year has that potential to tear you waders on ever step, regardless what brand of waders you choose. *By the way, what are you LA boys doing out of the boat?* Thought y'all don't wade anyway!


Probably fishing the money on Big Lake and punking guys like yourself catching multiple 5 - 6 lbs. trout and scattered 7, 8, and 9 lbs. trout on every trip.

Also, if you're trying to return a two year old pair of waders that "leak" without a receipt or box, because Academy lets people take advantage of their return policy. GET a JOB.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Buffalo1 said:


> Does anyone know if you can return leaky Magellan waders to Academy for an exchange? They are about two years old and I don't have the receipt. Thanks


What is Magellan's warranty on their waders? Why should Academy be expected to replace them if the manufacturer's warranty has expires?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Their an academy product just like the h2o mettle reels i do believe


-mac-


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Sarge said:


> What dumbazz move? The areas I wade this time of year has that potential to tear you waders on ever step, regardless what brand of waders you choose. By the way, what are you LA boys doing out of the boat? Thought y'all don't wade anyway!


Then, why hate on SIMMS? 
Not many of us but we catch out share of fish, almost feel sorry when a Texacan pulls up and I am already in the spot he came over to fish.sad2sm
Unlike some of my compadres, I don't have it out for you folks and welcome the $$$$$ Texans bring to the lake and Kasina. Would love to find someone to take me on a Texas wade one day. Water was warm Sat morning even though the Trout actions wasn't, could only manage 17 rubber lips but I'll be back at it this weekend. Sorry for the thread hijack.
If anyone has Academy's return policy regarding waders please post up so I can bring it to my local store with my 12 month old leaky waders.

Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

fwoodwader said:


> I tried to return some waders and was also told I was SOL by an Academy manager because I didn't have a receipt or box.


 Too many people abusing anything will ruin it for the rest. Including return policies.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

I was in Corpus at the end of January and had a pair of Mag 2's start leaking on the first wade on the first day. They were only 6 months old and had only been used 5 or 6 times. I took them back to Academy that night and the customer service guy told me if they are over 3 months old you have to have a receipt. I asked hime to call the manager over, and I showed him that there were no holes in them and they were leaking on a seem in the crotch area as they were still very wet in that area. The bottom line is, he jacked around for about 20 min. calling someone else and finally relented and allowed me to get a new pair but he warned me that their return policy has changed even on their own brands, no receipt no return!!!!!! The biggest problem I have with that is that I don't generally travel with receipts for everything I own. I guess my next pair probly won't be from Academy no matter what brand I buy!

TT


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I think that I'm starting to see why Academy is starting to downsizing their fishing department. Do you think that they can make a profit and stay in business with customers expecting use a product for 6 months to TWO YEARS and then return it when it wears out? Some of you guys are probably chewing gum all day then trying to returning to the grocery store sayin " Hey Man ! the flavors all gone... you need to give me a free new stick ! "


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Dick, if you think waders are worn out after being used 5 or 6 times and they're leaking from a seem, well......................I hope you have good luck next time something you have fails under waranty. I'm not the hater here!!!


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

I wore mine twice and they leaked! Better trade them in this week since I will be down in Mansfield this weekend


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Hater Here ? ? ? ? Not sure what that is all about? I do think that Academy is being generous to a fault on their return policy. Not many other stores will let you wear something several times, then return it 6 month to a year later. It would seem that if you didn't like the preformance after your 1st outing, take them back and get a different brand. One of the definitions of insanity is "doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results". Short of that, a person would be just taking advantage of Academy's return policy. I think that buying a low to mid price point wader and expecting Simms performance is unrealistic. Lower priced waders just can't take much abuse. Even folding them wrong can cause leaks.

The new owners @ Academy will be looking at their profitability department by department. Their inventory money will go to the depts where it gets the best return. Almost all larger businesses look at it this way. Too many returns in the fishing dept results in lower profits for that dept. That results in empty pegs of our favorite lures. The thread on Academy's stock outages in the fishing dept is a very long thread. The old phrase "We have found the enemy, and the enemy is us" comes to mind.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im taking my mag3 waders back this afternoon with my receipt and they better not argue. Theresno reason for $130 waders to leak after six trips or especially the first one. I can see if you snag them with a hook or kneel on an oyster reef but at the seam???? Hell no im not eating $130 to benefit a store that i spent hundreds of $$$$ every trip in there on lures, line, reels, clothes etc. this horse is dead and stinking already but im kickin it in the head one last time! I see where youre comin from dick but if youre truly trying to return something thats defective twice in a row...one time shame on them...two times shame on me for buying them again. Ol number5 turned me on to a brand with a kickass warranty and they dont cost $450


-mac-


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

Academy did it to themselves...they wanted to be like Wal-Mart and one way to do that was with their return policy. Now they have the business and they are changing their "no questions asked" return policy, especially on their own brands. For years they stuck it to the mfg's with their return policy and now they know how if feels and they do not like it!! That being said I do not buy any of academy's own branded items...I buy name brands with history and fork over the money...you get what you pay for! As far as the Magellan waders go I would expect them to at least have a one year warranty. Depending on how often you use them and how well you take care of them they should last a lot longer than that. If I spent $130 on waders and they lasted 2 years without leaking I would be happy with that. JMO


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Just an update as I returned some magellan waders last night. I'm pretty disappointed that the mag3's I got at Christmas are already leaking so I called to find out their policy and was told 90 days with receipt. However their website nor receipts mention the 90 day thing so I headed up there anyhow. At the counter the guy issued me store credit (no receipt) within 2 min and 0 questions. I will wait until next wader season to purchase my next pair but I don't think they will be Magellans.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

If you have used 2 years out of it, you have got your money worth already.


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

I went through three pairs of leaking magellans before I gave up on them (I know, I'm not a quick learner). They have way too many seams. At any rate I never received a hassle from Academy. I've always thought Hodgman was the best product for the price.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Check to see if they stock the item, otherwise they might pro-rate them from identified the SKU.. I just did a pair of Hodges and they pro rated them to 20 bucks, which i used on another pair. Manager would not swap if they were not a match


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

wickedwader said:


> I went through three pairs of leaking magellans before I gave up on them (I know, I'm not a quick learner). They have way too many seams. At any rate I never received a hassle from Academy. I've always thought Hodgman was the best product for the price.


My previous two pairs were Hodgmans, both leaked. I will be shopping somewhere other than academy for waders next fall. 
The ray guard boots I bought a few months back are coming unstitched as well, how hard is it to make durable wading gear? I'm now understanding why some spend the Simms money.


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

As my plumber friend said..."water will always get where it aint supposed to".


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Tried to return a pair a few weeks ago, used only a couple of times...no luck. The seam was clearly leaking but since I did not have a receipt, I was out of luck. Talk about being inconsistant.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats bs. Theyll let you exchange them. I did three times then got a refund. Check out some william joseph waders, theyre nice


-mac-


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I returned a pair of Mag Freeport waders that were 4 yrs old and picked up a new pair as far as Simms go I have a pair of Gortex packlite pant tore the leg in a L shape tear not a small tear either, they repaired them at no cost, those pant are not cheap. Just my .02


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

I bought some Simms on sale about 5 years ago for under $200. 5 years no leaks. I don't miss the academy return song and dance, every year my hodgman breathables leaked. Simms is worth the money, made in USA as well.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought the William and Joseph waders Mac is talking about in November and have fished them hard ever since. They are really nice waders, sell right next to Simms in the shops and are very high quality for about half the price.

William and Joseph V2's...my .02

Five


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

I've returned several pairs w/o a receipt. Never had a problem returning anything, there. 

They do sell a lot of cheap junk, though. I definitely would have a harder time buying a lot of their stuff if their return policy was different.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

About to try my william josephs out tonight...hope theyre skeeter resistant too. Going to throw some full moon tops and gig some flatties. Tried them on when theu came in, more comfortable than jeans and t shirt...ok, for waders they are very nice, well made and perdy too


-mac-


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Simms are the only waders made here in the usa


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> About to try my william josephs out tonight...hope theyre skeeter resistant too. Going to throw some full moon tops and gig some flatties. Tried them on when theu came in, more comfortable than jeans and t shirt...ok, for waders they are very nice, well made and perdy too
> 
> -mac-


Careful Mac.... I think some of those Texas skeeters are big enough to puncture waders.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Taken several mags back to Academy the Seams where the neoprene and breathable material meet is where they leak on me. If I'm careful when taking my boots off they are less likely to break the seal. I have to keep two pairs on the boat. I bought a pair of Simms now to put to the test.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Returning 2 year old Magellan waders? Come on man.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

JJGold said:


> Returning 2 year old Magellan waders? Come on man.


 X2


----------

